# Blasc 3 zeichnet SWTOR nicht auf



## Shmandric (11. September 2013)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, zeichnet BLASC3 nicht auf, wenn ich SWTOR spiele. Es scheint die Anwendung wohl nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Also ich habe es grad mal gestartet und BLASC erkennt es.
Hast du auch das Häkchen bei SWTOR in der Spieleliste der Plugin-Einstellungen gesetzt?


----------



## Shmandric (11. September 2013)

Ja. Liegt es vieleicht daran, dass ich Windows 8 habe?
BLASC kann sich problemlos mit dem Server verbinden. Es überträgt nur nix.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Ja. Liegt es vieleicht daran, dass ich Windows 8 habe?
> BLASC kann sich problemlos mit dem Server verbinden. Es überträgt nur nix.



Ich habe zur Zeit kein Windows 8-System um es zu testen. Ich habe eben aber noch was an der Erkennung geändert (BLASC neu starten) - versuche es nochmal.


----------



## Shmandric (11. September 2013)

Alles klar danke dir, ich bin gerade noch auf Arbeit, schreibe aber heute Abend ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Shmandric (11. September 2013)

Scheiße mit der Scheiße hier! Ne geht nicht  liegt eventuell an Windows8. Scheint ne andere Prozessverwaltung zu haben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. September 2013)

Hm... liegt vlt. daran dass die swtor.exe 2x gestartet wird?

Speicherort meiner swtor.exe unter W8 x64:


```
\Electronic Arts\BioWare\Star Wars-The Old Republic\swtor\retailclient
```


----------

